# LK 178 Dawn Harvest



## Iain Crosbie (Dec 8, 2005)

At the Denny Tank (Scottiah Maritime Museum) in Dumbarton they have a model of this fishing boat, and would like some more information about it. If anyone can help, please forward info to me and I will pass it on. Thanks.


----------

